# Duck Prosciutto?



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

Anyone ever tried doing a duck prosciutto? I'm assuming it wouldn't be too difficult, just cure it (breasts) for 2-3 days then dry it for a weekish?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I've always wanted to try it but after I shoot a big fat mallard, twice, with 3 1/2" #2s and then jerk the breasts off with that House-of-Horrors" thingie on my 2" ball hitch there's not enough meat left to do proscuitto.............jk

You go first.

.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

wyogoob said:


> I've always wanted to try it but after I shoot a big fat mallard, twice, with 3 1/2" #2s and then jerk the breasts off with that House-of-Horrors" thingie on my 2" ball hitch there's not enough meat left to do proscuitto.............jk
> You go first.
> .


 There's always head cheese to be made! :grin:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> There's always head cheese to be made! :grin:


Hey, I got enough head cheese to last me for awhile, thanks. 

Really, I need to make some duck prachutto, proshoottoe, proschutto,.....whatever. I read about it in Field & Stream in the tire shop a couple years ago.

I'm out of ducks. As soon as it's too cold for the Utah waterfowlers to hunt over here I'll go out and get some fat mallards and try this out.

.


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

I saved 4 ducks from Saturday's shoot and breasted them out and left the skin on. Surprisingly they didn't have near as much fat as the birds we've been shooting so I hope it still turns out OK. I packed the breasts in the spicy recipe from Hank Shaw consisting of:


1 goose breast or domestic duck breast, both halves (skin on)
3/4 cup kosher salt or pickling salt
2 tablespoons sugar
2 tablespoons garlic powder
1 tablespoon mild paprika
1 tablespoon red pepper flakes
1 tablespoon dried, crumbled oregano
1 tablespoon ground black pepper
I'll pull them out tonight and hang them in the fridge for 10 days and see how they turn out....


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Greenhead_Slayer said:


> I saved 4 ducks from Saturday's shoot and breasted them out and left the skin on. Surprisingly they didn't have near as much fat as the birds we've been shooting so I hope it still turns out OK. I packed the breasts in the spicy recipe from Hank Shaw consisting of:
> 
> 
> 1 goose breast or domestic duck breast, both halves (skin on)
> ...


That's cooler than the other side of the pillow!!!!!!!!

.


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

Turned out more like jerky than prosciutto. I need a better set up to control the humidity I think. Had good flavor, but way too dry.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Greenhead_Slayer said:


> Turned out more like jerky than prosciutto. I need a better set up to control the humidity I think. Had good flavor, but way too dry.


Traditionally, prosciutto, like any dry-cured meat, is finished when one-third of the original weight is lost from the cure removing the moisture and drying out the meat. So prosciutto is inherently dry and chewy and would be tough to eat if it wasn't sliced razor thin.

I wonder if wrapping the breasts in damp cheesecloth would help?

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Greenhead_Slayer said:


> Turned out more like jerky than prosciutto. I need a better set up to control the humidity I think. Had good flavor, but way too dry.


Any pictures?

.


----------

